

How to share data with a statistician - ingve
https://github.com/jtleek/datasharing

======
avinassh
This repo has so many weird pull requests which doesn't contribute anything.
Why so?

~~~
vikp
See this issue:
[https://github.com/jtleek/datasharing/issues/217](https://github.com/jtleek/datasharing/issues/217)
.

